# Just an Irish girl, in an Irish horse-riding world...



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Well, for the past few months I have been reading through many, many, many Horse Forum posts and threads – gathering information – laughing, smiling, frowning and learning.


To tell a little about myself it was maybe around early September 2015 that I decided to actually go about properly starting horse riding again. I’d been thinking about doing this for years – literally; just over ten years ago when I was travelling in South America both my friend and I kept diaries. One of my diary entries was about things I wished to accomplish once I came home – horse riding was on that list.


Back then I had just packed up from living in Québec for a couple of years and was looking ahead to finishing my college degree back home, and to try continue living as I had begun in Québec – autonomously, carefree, passionately. I don’t think I worried too much about the small stuff when I lived abroad. I worked regular hours, paid my rent, and didn’t worry about spending money on hobbies – rather, I threw myself into them – dancing, skiing and watching ice-hockey being the main ones during that chapter of my life.


When I came home to Dublin, college and my degree got in the way. Life seemed more expensive and time not as plentiful. Three years after my return back to Ireland I started on my career – which has me working eleven hour days and, at times, travelling a lot. I also lived in the west of Ireland for about six years. A beautiful place – where I did actually look into riding while there but it was mainly trail riding where I was – I would have to travel further to get the arena riding I wanted – and I only learned to drive really during my last year in the west.

And so – I thought just to give something back to this forum, instead of greedily and anonymously grabbing information from it – I’m going to maybe write one or two “diary entries” yet again – like those I wrote ten years ago. Having now, however, finally ticked the horse riding box. Just to maybe tell a bit about myself and a bit about horse riding in Ireland, or at least, from my perspective anyway – and that perspective being one of a 33 year old woman who hadn’t ridden since her teens…


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

When thinking of the title I gave this thread I don’t think it’s quite the correct one – I’m not exactly “in” an Irish horse-riding world – I’m popping my head in – testing the waters – working it out – very much as a beginner – but I am Irish – and it’s _my_ Irish horse-riding world I suppose…


Also, I suppose, maybe, I ride Irish style, or “English” – I don’t think in Ireland – (at my level anyway) – you really have a choice in what style/discipline you’d like to ride in – well I didn’t – there was no “Hunt Seat” option, for example. There is always fox hunting, of course, but I don’t know if that’s a discipline that’s brought into the arena… from my experience you just “learn to ride” here – with some instructors being good and others not so good – once you get a bit better you might prefer to focus on a discipline like dressage – or focus more on jumping maybe – I don’t really know – ask an Irish kid and they’ll tell you I’m wrong I’m sure. Given my late start, anyway, I don’t think I’ll be focusing on disciplines. I'll be happy to just do my best at walking/trotting/cantering and a bit of jumping. 



I ride twice a week, in two different stables. One place is very much a pony school for kids, who have, I think, just started giving adult lessons. So you're put on a real kid-friendly pony – there's no subtlety riding them – not much use of your hands etc. I’ve been given Rose to ride as she’s slightly taller and although she can be moody she has so far behaved for me. I feel a bit like a giant on a donkey though at the best of times, giving big old industrial kicks to get her to trot and then she’s so happy to stop that you have to barely sit back in your saddle and she’s back walking... But I'm going to keep it up as at least it's some sort of practice/time in the saddle – and the instructor is lovely – I’m sure to learn, and especially being a beginner, all practice is good practice.

The second place I go, although it's more expensive, the emphasis they put on technique is just amazing – also you're on a horse there – and amongst them are former show horses – they're just older now – but you know that still every movement you make is sending them some sort of signal – as opposed to the ponies bless them you could probably dance a jig on them in your stirrups and they'd still happily walk around in their circle!

We generally ride a few horses in rotation in the second place, with Casper, however, we’ve clicked, and the instructor sees this and lets me ride him more possibly than I ought to be allowed. Well, I’ve clicked with him and he puts up with me – he is very patient – and – I’m not sure why – but he does his best to make me look like I can actually ride.


The first time we trotted he was testing me – (I’m new to this, so maybe he wasn’t, but in my mind he was) – he would do a fast walk – drop one of his legs so as to give the “bounce” of a trot – but still only be walking! – I thought it was hilarious – and so clever! – I kept those thoughts to my mind though – out loud I let him know that I thought he was a cheeky little pup and I most certainly not be putting up with that behaviour! The clever little scamp.


I usually give him a little pet after he does something right – once, though, I forgot and he looked around to me as if to go “ehhh, hello??! – are you still there? – a little thanks, maybe?”


If I could somehow sneak that horse into the boot of my car and drive him to my little back garden I would..!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

"Big old industrial kicks". _ What an expression!! Love it. Please keep posting._


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I find this forum sometimes a bit surreal – I’m not sure that’s the correct word, but isn’t it funny how people from all around the world can, with a few taps of their keyboards, connect with someone hundreds and thousands of miles away? – and yet find in these people common ground and share common thoughts – yet knowing that you may never actually meet them. Maybe I think about it too much – but this sort of connection didn’t exist when I was younger – it’s amazing now, it leaves me with a funny feeling sometimes, but it is wonderful.


Back when I first rode as a child the world was quite different, although it’s really not that far back – but a lot of things have changed.


My memories are of pony clubs and camps – gymkhanas and ribbons (ribbons that were, I’m sure, simply handed out for participation – to make a kid feel good – which they did – I still remember them fondly). Where I used to ride as a child there were two bigger ponies – Magic was one of them – and Magic and I got on well – one of my favourite memories is feeling Magic surge forward during a race as he’d hear the rest of the class cheer.


There’s a long lost photo of me at my first pony lesson – my feet barely reaching the bottom of the saddle. I’m trying to remember all the exercises we used to have to do. “Around the world” being one that is especially sticking with me – I used to hate it. From what I remember; feet out of the stirrups, and turning your body so that you would be facing the rear – to turn back to face the front again. To a tiny kid on a “giant” pony – this was terrifying!


Every summer I’d go to the RDS and the Aga Khan Cup – watching the jumping there – being so impressed by the captains and their uniforms – they used to make it look so easy. It was a bit of a tradition that my next door neighbour’s dad would bring myself and her there. I remember they used to let you out on to the course for you to measure your height against the puissance wall – it was huge – towering over me.


I used to devour “The Saddle Club” books – has anyone else read them?! It was through these that I learned the difference between American and English riding – with some snooty girl – Lisa? – who used to ride English – but soon they were to all become friends. I must see if I can find them online.


I’d also sometimes get to see off a hunt – or go watch jumping at agricultural shows – getting confused at why horses were called different names to what I knew them as.


Fond memories. 



I have to say I don’t quite know how I stumbled upon this forum but I’m glad I did.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

The thing I didn't like that much about the Saddle Club series is how most of the stories focused around a theme that didn't have anything to do with horses. The TV show is even worse. They'd throw in a ride or two, with very few horsey descriptions. It was mostly about other conflicts.

I series I really liked was Pony Pals. Are you familiar with that series? They are great.

And the best best series EVER are the Sandy Lane Stables series. Those books are fantastic. I believe the writer(s) were British, but they set some of the settings in Virginia. I think some of the book settings were England. Basing the stories in Virginia was funny because they had the horses coming along cliffs above the sea. Virginia is flat flat flat near the ocean--for miles--there wouldn't be any cliffs near the sea in Virginia. But the stories themselves are wonderful--all about horses--and the troubles that the kids have. Very well done. I wrote two more Sandy Lane titles and submitted them to the publisher to continue the series, but they said there wasn't much interest in horse books any more and they had discontinued the series. TOO BAD.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Never came across those books Knightrider – but I have now just found a full set of Sandy Lane Stables books on Amazon so I’ll hopefully be reading them soon! – I really am becoming a teenager again 
You should try publish your own books yourself - I'm sure there's a market!

I don’t think I’ve ever seen The Saddle Club T.V. series – we probably didn’t get it on our channels here in Ireland – I don’t remember any horsey T.V. programmes actually - however this_ is_ bringing back a few horsey book memories now I must root out – The Black Stallion series I think was another one I loved – as well as a book called, I think, My Friend Flicka?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My Friend Flicka was written by Mary O'Hara, who wrote a couple of sequels, Thunderhead and Green Grass of Wyoming. They are a step up in quality of writing from the Black Stallion series. Good books.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

My super all time favorite horse book EVER is Fly By Night by K.M. Peyton. Maybe I love it so because it is so much like my own life. The girl knows nothing about horses, longs for a horse, and when the family moves to the country, Dad promises her she can buy a horse. She has only 40 pounds, and she hopes it is enough to buy a lovely pony. It isn't, of course. Finally she finds an unbroken two year old for 40 pounds and buys him. It's a marvelous book. She wants it all so badly and tries so hard, and it IS so hard. 

Make sure you read the Sandy Lane Stables books in order. They build on each other, and it is so much nicer if you can read them in order. I didn't, because I didn't know, but I read them to my daughter in order, and loved them all over again.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks all for the book suggestions – I hadn’t heard of any of those books – and didn’t know Flicka had sequels – this is great – my reading’s sorted for the next while!


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I got asked during the summer last what my hobbies were…
When I think about it, as a kid/teenager, or even in my early to mid-twenties, I had so many hobbies. When I was asked during the summer, however, the only answer I could really give was gardening, and even at that I just enjoy pottering around my own garden really – planting herbs etc.. But as much as I love sitting with a cup of tea in my rocking chair with a throw over me amongst my herbs and bees and butterflies – I can’t really count this as a “real” hobby.

So that’s when I decided finally to get up off my behind and start horse riding again. I’ve also since started swimming again – but have been recently told that breast stroke (my favourite stroke) actually rounds your shoulders so better to stick with the front crawl. Urgh.


Rounded shoulders is not what I need – my posture! – goodness gracious how it as gone downhill. I used to play piano as a kid (another hobby), which I think helped me hold my head high and shoulders back – now, however, as I spend more time at a desk in front of a computer – or driving, my shoulders and back slumped is my comfortable position. Or I hold my shoulders up almost beside my ears. It must be so bad for me – but thank-you horse-riding for highlighting my problem! “Shoulders back!” is something I hear_ very_ often during my lessons – I think I actually just need to bring it into my everyday life and then it will seep easier into my riding. (Says she – even as I type now I notice my shoulders and lower back are – you’ve guessed it – slumped forward.) Meh.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

When it rains it pours. Truth be told, Horse Forum, I’ve had a bit of a miserable time of it recently – my grandmother died last week – it was a horrible week – even the most stupid things were reducing me to tears – my car broke down and had to be towed to a garage – I’ve been giving out to myself for not going swimming – things like accidentally putting a once worn wool jumper into a regular hot wash – I think I’m just feeling a bit disheartened and frustrated.

I work contract work and I’m coming towards the end of one – my body and mind have already begun to shut down. My right eye is constantly bloodshot and has developed a twitch. My mind just feels tired and heavy. I am very much looking forward to a break – but there is also the worry, unfortunately, that no job/pay coming in means no horse riding.

And to top it all off I had my first fall – I was on a mare that I’m going to call Flights of Fancy. That’s what I called her that night and it suits for the purposes of this forum. She’s a flighty/spooky mare – I’d ridden her before and found her to be fine – maybe a little of the mentality that she will go when she wants to go – “I know I have to trot now but you can wait a couple of seconds more there my dear because I want you to – and I need to prepare myself and really see that you want me to trot because if you don’t I won’t”. But besides that we get on grand. 
This night, however, the wind was high and the rain was pounding. We’re in an indoor arena with a corrugated roof that seems to amplify these sounds. Flights of Fancy was already getting a bit agitated before the lesson, the instructor knew this and was keeping an eye on us. At one stage while we were trotting into a corner a horse in front of us got a little flighty and so Flights decided it would be in her best interests to break into a bit of a panicked canter (now she decides to move(!)) but I got her under control and all was good. Then, though, a bit later, again at a corner, the wind picked up, Flights took the corner suddenly and took off. She was utterly petrified. It was a sharp enough corner already as we were turning into trot polls that were at a diagonal across the centre of the arena. I lost my balance and within a couple of seconds I just knew I was going to fall so the next step involved a split second decision of how best to fall – to roll on the back of my shoulder was the answer I came up with – and off I came. The instructor did say that she has never seen a more graceful fall in all her years of riding. 

I’m glad it’s February - January can go take a running jump.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I’ve had my first lesson since my fall – poor Flights wasn’t one of the horses in the rota – Captain was back though instead. Captain seems to been on a bit of a break – I’m wondering if it is because none of us (bar one of the men) can make him canter (my first post on this forum was about my inability to transition to canter). I don’t know why but there have only been three of us in the lessons that have been put on Captain that I’ve noticed anyway – one other woman and one man. I think he’s a man’s horse – he does the best at getting him to canter. The other girl that has ridden him has the exact same problems that I have with him – I can see myself mirrored in her – which – although not great for her – helps me – I can see her curling forward into the foetal position etc. as she tries to move him on from the sitting trot. She was on him this week – and again the same thing happened. I think I’ve made it a bit of a mini goal to succeed in making Captain canter at some stage of my life – although I don’t know if I see this happening any time soon...


I was put back on Casper – my little dote. The fall affected me more than I thought it had though. Casper likes to ride bumper to bumper with the horse ahead – normally I have an O.K. time keeping him going at an even pace while giving space between us and the horse ahead – it certainly has never been an issue that I’ve been afraid of before – or even really had to ever think about too much. But this lesson any time I felt him speed up to catch up I felt myself, rather than relaxing and soothing him, tense up and tighten the reigns into an almost death grip. I knew I was doing this but I just couldn’t fully relax. And I feel terrible for poor old Casper – he doesn’t deserve my tight grip. Hopefully I’ll be better next time.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Awww, my condolences for your loss. I hope things start to go better for you.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank-you Knightrider – that means a lot. Things are getting better – I’ve been trying to use this time for my mind and body.
Horse-riding predominantly for my mind – swimming predominantly for my body. 

I’m going to have to do some serious budgeting for a healthier me but I’ve kind of reached the stage of saying if I don’t kick myself into shape/health now when will I? I’ve never been a tremendously unhealthy person – however there is definitely room for improvement.

I think being in my 30s – I don’t know if it’s a vanity – but I certainly became more aware of the fact that life doesn’t last forever – and neither does your physical body. Also my doctor put me on a weighing scales over Christmas – I hadn’t weighed myself in years – it wasn’t pretty…
But I have swum myself into a comfortable dress size. I’m still the same size – but I’m definitely that size now if that makes sense – before I squeezed myself into the size – now I fit into it comfortably.
I’m not always the most self-motivated person in the world but hopefully this year now will be different. 

Horse Forum – I’m going to use you to hold me accountable!


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

One thing that amazes me about beginner riders on this forum, predominantly it seems from the States – is your knowledge of the “technicalities” of riding/technical terms if that’s the correct word. Even for beginners you seem to know how to describe things I’ve never heard of in the lesson arena. I find it really interesting to see the differences and similarities in how we learn the same thing.


Words and descriptions such as “collected canter” – or a “crest release” when jumping etc.. “Leg yield” is another one – maybe I’m doing this but we just don’t, at my level anyway, use a term to describe it.
When turning a corner I put pressure on with the inside leg while slightly turning the head with the inside rein. Maybe it’s the same thing we just don’t learn the terminology?

When jumping what I’ve always been taught is – basically anyway – look for the jump – head is up (I’ve a tendency to look down), lean back to control speed, leg on just before the jump, and then only once we reach the jump we lift ourselves slightly out of the saddle while pushing out hands forward to allow the horse to stretch its neck. I’ve no idea what type of “release” this is – it’s just what we’re told to do.
No half-seat or two-point – we’re just taught the “jumping position”.

We stand in our stirrups to improve our balance and leg position – we started with doing this in the walk – but have progressed to trot now. But we’re asked to “stand in our stirrups” – not to go into two-point or into jumping position or anything like that. Does riding in two-point achieve the same thing as just standing in your stirrups?

Do you learn this terminology from the get-go in the States?


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I’ve just worked out that I think I’ve passed my six-month mark of getting back into riding! To give, then, a perhaps overdue description of the level of riding I’ve reached:


There are a couple of differences between the two stables I go to – in the horse stables we move slowly but I’m never bored. We’ve walked, trotted and cantered – all with and without stirrups. We’ve done trot poles – and I think we’ve done canter polls – but maybe only once. We’ve jumped cross poles I think twice and we will trot for almost the whole lesson until we get it to a level/competency/consistency the instructor is happy with. There are times I feel like I’ve taken a step forward with my canter only to find myself four steps back with my trot. So we go back to the trot – or even go back to the walk and build up again – getting a nice marching walk to build up to a well-paced trot with our legs in the correct position etc.. 
In the second place – I’m jumping. 
Now I’m only jumping one jump that’s two foot high a few times per class – it’s not a course or anything – and it is building my confidence which is a good thing – but I also do know that I’m happy just moving at the speed that we’re moving at at the other stables and knowing that I’m getting a great grounding. I don’t want to say that I’m getting more of a grounding in the horse place as the pony place is great also – they’re just different.

At the horse stables the instructor is getting us slowly to lengthen our stirrups – there is a lot of circling the arena while stretching our legs up, out and down. In the second stables my stirrups are still quite high which I think can sometimes actually affect my balance – I’m finding at times I’m putting my balance more into my toes. Which might just be a problem that's being highlighted and something I have to work on.


I have been thinking a lot about the place with the ponies – I think I might have to stop going there as I might have to sacrifice riding twice a week. In saying that the lesson after my fall was cancelled so it meant I had a whole week between getting back on a horse – which I don’t think helped. But financing this expensive hobby is going to be something I’ve to think about in the next while.


In an ideal world I would love to keep riding twice a week – maybe even three – or more – and there are other stables I’m looking at – just to satisfy my daydreams. I’ve a feeling that they’d be possibly more suited to what I’m looking for than my pony club stables. I think my pony club place could be what I’m looking for – in maybe a year’s time. It’s not like they aren’t a good stables – it’s just that now I’m older I’ve become more aware of how I’m spending my money. Am I leaning there? Yes, but could I be learning “better”, if that makes sense? Yes.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I’ve been thinking a bit about how far I’m coming along – at times I feel like I’m doing O.K. – but then I wonder how much of it is the horse and how much of it is me.

Well, in my last class there were only three of us so our instructor decided this class would be ‘open order’ – I think that’s the term she used anyway – and – well – it was frustratingly amazing! My question was answered – I certainly got a chance to see how much of it is me and how much is the horse – strengths and weaknesses were seriously highlighted. I was on Casper – and as much as I love him there was a bit of “eh, that horse ahead of me is just going straight – why now do I have to turn right?” or “Holy crap, there’s a horse coming up fast behind/towards me and I’m still only walking, what's going on?!” – you could just see it in his ears and feel it a bit in his neck/body. 

We had to do a lot of serpentines etc. – or my main weakness as it turns out – cirlces! – There were maybe three tough attempts at getting Casper to circle by B as other horses continued going large – but – practice did indeed make… well… not perfect… but certainly practice got something that resembled a circle anyway. The two main difficulties I was having were a) simply getting Casper to turn and circle for me and b) keeping him at a trot. I’d already learned about the use of the inside leg – but I really hadn’t realised how I was not making use at all of the outside rein to block his movement. And how preparation is key – the horse is essentially going to assume it’s going large – so once you think circle – ask for circle – don’t let him think, even from way back, that you’re going to be going straight ahead.
I need to start thinking ahead more – I know exactly how a horse is going to react when he doesn’t want to do something – but I only react to him when he acts out – I have to learn to anticipate and react before this happens.

So all in all – I am doing O.K. – I think – but I do need a lot of work in getting a horse listening to me properly – and thinking independently of the horse ahead of him. It was certainly an interesting lesson I will say that.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

It was grandmother’s Month’s Mind a little while ago. My grandmother loved gardening – and it was on her farm that we used to keep our pony. Yes, myself and my siblings had a pony as a kid. We called him Mister. I don’t really know why I haven’t told you about Mister before. I think it’s because, in part, I’m quite ashamed of how we kept him. He was on a farm, and he was happy, however, we really didn’t ride him/spend time with him half as much as we should have. My grandmother’s farm is far from where we live. She lived “down the country” as we call it – and this was the time “before the new road”. We used to go down there almost every weekend when we were younger – but as we got older our visits became less frequent – and I’m sure poor Mister deserved better. In the end I think my parents sold him to the riding school that we used to go to. I don’t know how long in total we had Mister for – time, as a kid that age, wasn’t counted in days or years.


Although I’m from a city and grew up in a giant neighbourhood, it was through my grandmother living “down the country” that I got my horse/country-life exposure. 



I read somewhere someone talking about the last time you do things – without realising it would be the last time – and with Saddlebag’s passing it just brought it back up a bit. Any point in time could be a “last time” – the last time you sit on someone’s lap – the last time you hold someone’s hand – the last time I got on a horse as a kid – the last time I talked to my grandmother


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

So after the last open order lesson we focused on circles this week – we started the lesson open order – and I was on a horse called Clive. The last time I rode Clive was when I first began riding again – as far as I remember I had a bit of difficulty in even getting him to move that time – I think he figured “great, newbie = a lesson where I’m going to mainly stay in the walk”. This week though – I cantered a circle!! I know it’s only a little triumph – but to me it was amazing – I got that magic feeling of balancing with the horse at a corner – half thinking in my mind “oh holy moly – do I actually know what I’m doing? – am I actually going to be able to turn this horse before I plough into that wall that’s only getting closer and closer at a pretty fast rate – waahhh!” – and yet somehow managing to get the horse under you to do what you’re asking of him.

This has me remembering back to when I first cantered without stirrups. This was maybe December time, I think. Our usual instructor was sick – and our instructor for the night, right off the bat, asked us to drop the stirrups – first at a walk – O.K. – if you say so – then trot – eep – right – I’ll give it a go – then on to canter – – she gave us the choice whether we wanted to or not – we could either not do it – or if we wanted we could canter but with stirrups – I chose to go without stirrups – I couldn’t let this challenge pass me. And, surprisingly to me, it was great! Cantering without stirrups was even easier than trotting without stirrups – I suppose it makes sense – it’s a smoother gait – and the horse I was on that day had a _bouncy_ trot – but it was great – and the feeling afterwards of accomplishment – even though it might only be a small one – I was thrilled. It’s the little achievements sometimes that are the best ones.


I’ve been coming out of lessons recently with a nice feeling of accomplishment – small things that just put a smile on my face. Maybe it’s just that I’m not kicking myself as much anymore when I get things wrong or am unable to correct myself and I can enjoy the things that I do get right. Then again I know that I could be back to square one next week with something new – but I’m going to enjoy this feeling while I can -


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

A bit of random news – I go to go to visit Iceland a fortnight or so ago – and go on a trek on an Icelandic horse and try out the _tölt_!

_What a beautiful experience!!_

_What an amazing little horse!!_

The Icelandic scenery is unbelievably surreal_ – _and there’s no better way that I can think of experiencing it than on horseback_ – _I just wanted to stay all day – I could not recommend it more – it was simply amazing. A stunning way to see and experience the scenery.

It was the first time I’ve ever ridden with a loose rein – I found it fascinating and was interested to see if I could bring it into my riding lessons back here. I don’t know if I can or am explaining it well but I’ve never ridden a horse more responsive to my seat before. I’ve never had the chance to experiment with my seat I suppose like I did on that trek – with just a little urging on and she was off – by pushing my seat forward alone I could get the horse to tölt – and then by sitting “in/back” I could get her back to a walk.

One thing I find a bit tough back here in Ireland is controlling the speed of my rising trot by slowing my own rising down. I kind of do the rising trot _with_ the horse – allowing the horse to make me lift up – and I just find it quite tough to pause my rising/sitting when the horse’s movement itself is forcing otherwise – by the time I’ve paused and sat down the horse is already pushing me into a rise and I just end up doing a weird double sit/bounce and then back into the same rhythm of rising again. I’m sure it just takes time – and it will “somehow” become easier – but experiencing this reaction to my seat has me thinking about it.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Swingsong

That sounds like an awesome trek in Iceland. Sounds like you are doing fine with the riding. Enjoy what you can while the money is a bit tight, it will get better.

Sorry you lost your Grandma. Difficult times, it takes a while to get through it so you will find times when you are not handling things as well as you might expect. Go easy on yourself you will come to some sort of acceptance in your own way, in you own time.

With your living in Ireland and talking of your to-do list, one thing on my to-do list is to travel with a gypsy caravan, and round Ireland was what I first thought, but now I would love to buy a Gypsy Vanner and Vardo here in New Zealand and travel round the country!! Very expensive here as they are a young breed here and only a handful of breeders.

The book discussion brought back some memories, here are some more that were favourites of ours (me & sister). There were three Pullein-Thompson sisters – Josephine, Diana and Christine and all wrote several pony books each. And the others were all series as well


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank-you so much ShirtHotTeez – it is funny how life goes on after a loss but it’s still so different…


Iceland was indeed amazing – I suppose we’re a bit lucky here in Europe that travelling to other countries isn’t as much as an ordeal – and special deals can be found easily enough if you’re flexible with travel dates. Your part of the world is a place I would also love to visit – I have a few friends that have been to New Zealand and their reports have always sounded amazing. Also anyone I’ve ever met from NZ has always had a great outlook and attitude to life – I know that that’s probably a huge generalisation I’m sure – but to visit is definitely a dream of mine


I’ve added some of those books to my Amazon trolley! – thanks for the recommendations! – I recently got and reread the first of the Saddle Club books – it’s different to how I remember it alright – and, I think like was mentioned before, actually very little actual riding in it – but I still loved it – and I’m still going to read the rest of them..!


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Last week I got to gallop for the first time ever!!! – with St Patrick’s Day being so close to Easter this year, lesson breaks and end of terms are coinciding, people are away, and the classes that are on are less full. So I was the only person who turned up to my last lesson in my pony place – which meant the instructor decided to ride with me and we decided to skip the arena altogether and I got the chance to go on a little hack.


I had myself pegged as more of an arena girl in general. I don’t know why but it always seemed more appealing – but I can tell you now I’ve had a bit of change of heart! The two things I enjoyed the most – 1) climbing over ditches and 2) galloping! 
This probably sounds so ridiculous, but there was a little mound literally only maybe two/three foot high that separates the fields – in the corner is the perfect place to just go up and down a few times – pushing forward in the stirrups and leaning back on the way down – while leaning forward and urging forward on the way up – it was just great – just so different to arena work – (I’m laughing here as I type this as I’m imagining all you Americans with your challenging trails reading about a wee little Irish girl getting excited over a little mound).


And then there was the gallop. The excitement – even coming from the ponies – was wonderful. What surprised me most, probably, was how I never, ever, felt out of control – if even, I felt more in control than I do in the arena. Maybe that’s the wrong way of putting it – but in the arena maybe it’s that I’m very aware of the walls – I know a horse is never actually going to ram themselves into them but a canter feels pretty fast while surrounded by four walls. But a gallop out in the open was just pure enjoyment!


I mentioned here before about a race as a kid where the pony I was on surged forward as it heard the crowd cheer – that and when I cantered my first circle – reminded me of the feeling I got from galloping – my pony this time racing forward trying to beat the instructor ahead – it was just brilliant. And the confidence I got from it was fantastic – surely I can’t be afraid of cantering into walls anymore after this..!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

That is awesome. We get it. You are hooked for life now


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello all again – I haven’t been on the forum for a bit now – and for various infuriating reasons I haven’t been able to go to my riding lessons also the past while. I’m hoping to get sorted again soon but annoyingly I left my last lesson not being too sure how I felt about it. I didn’t know at the time that it was to be my last lesson for a while but sure that’s how it turned out to be.


There were four of us in the lesson so we each were each given a quarter of the arena where we had to do a few circle exercises. Walking – halting at your letter – keeping the horse engaged and then moving again. Then trotting – getting them back to a walk at your letter then four beats and getting them back up to a trot. And then cantering the circle. After a couple of circles in the canter you’d then have to bring your horse back to trot at your letter and then straight back up to a canter. I was on Clive again (from when I first cantered a circle) and, although this is definitely something I could not have done on him before, I still feel as though I took a couple of steps back with my trot/canter transition – I was beginning to fall forward again – and finding it difficult to use my leg in the sitting trot to get Clive up to a canter. So I’m happy for the most part I definitely did manage to get Clive doing as he was told – I managed to do all the exercises – but there were hiccups – so I’m happy – but also frustrated. 



Nothing more frustrating than feeling like you’ve taken a step forward only to take a couple back. Obviously, I suppose, my canter transitions are something I’ve to go back to thinking about properly. Not that I ever thought I’d fully mastered them – far from it – I know that Captain is still my mini-Everest – but I think I was getting a little too happy with the fact that I’m pretty consistent in getting the horses to canter rather than going back to focus on how I’m getting them to canter.


It’s not even just as simple as saying I’ve to go back to square one for a bit – it’s more frustrating as it’s a full chess board of squares – where is square one with a canter transition when I’m on square three with the canter itself? And on top of that you’ve the trot squares and the walk squares and the toes in squares and the trot pole squares and the cantering in circles squares and the serpentine squares... All different level of squares for all the different levels of everything.


And then to have the huge break between that lesson and whenever my next lesson is is frustrating. I really am very much looking forward and very impatient to getting back again. I’m impatient because part of the frustration is that I can’t do anything to get over how I’m feeling – I’m also worried that I’m going to be so behind when I do get back. But I haven’t forgotten either how great the lessons can make me feel and that amazing feeling of when something goes right or clicks. I miss it a huge amount. But maybe, hopefully, possibly, this week I’ll be back. Now that I type that I also realise that I’m also quite nervous about going back. Yikes.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Enjoy your lesson, don't worry about being 'behind' there is no competition. Just work from where you are. We all have good days/bad days.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks ShirtHotTeez – your words are always so encouraging! – I can sometimes go a bit too much into my head, especially when things are taken out of my hands, so it’s nice to hear the positive comments!

I got to get to a lesson this week!! Seeing as I missed so many lessons I’m not signed up for the term so I had to phone ahead to say I’d be there – and when I did phone that excited feeling came right over me – anxious but a good anxious – nervous with anticipation. I suppose it’s important to have that feeling in your life and one I probably don’t have half enough.

I was on a horse called Babs and judging by his trot he was possibly the same horse that I was on while doing my first canter without stirrups. Very. Bouncy. Trot. Also technical terminology it seems is beginning to get thrown at us – my head was a bit frazzled by the end of the lesson and I’ve already forgotten half of what was explained to us – but there’s time enough for that – for now I’m just happy to be back.

I was kind of hoping I’d be on Casper for my first ride back. Casper makes me feel like I can ride any horse – and then I actually get on another horse – ah crap. I think I wanted Casper there to give me a bit of a boost. 

But in a way I’m glad I got Babs; Babs is known a bit for not moving if he doesn’t want to – especially with beginners, so the very fact that I got a smartly paced trot and a canter out of him – well I was happy with that. So thinking about it I suppose, I don’t know if it’s a confidence thing – or I’m subconsciously getting more assertive – but it has reminded me that that before my break and before my last lesson I had been noticing that I was slowly but surely getting a bit better and slightly more confident at riding different horses, and that feeling with a few lessons under the belt will I’m sure grow stronger again. I can’t at the moment ride twice a week but hopefully I’ll have that sorted out in the near future which will help also. Baby steps are fine for now.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I keep taking more gaps from this forum than I mean to – my laptop is on the way out and with the new forum format it takes longer for it to load pages – also with only riding once a week at the moment the momentum has changed a bit.
But as a little update, seeing as I got to ride Casper for my second ride back after my break, I thought I’d tell you a little about it! - 
Casper, my little cob, is my little dote and whenever I see that I am paired up with him I go all squidgy inside.


I also got a real workout during the lesson. I was lucky enough to get the chance to watch more experienced riders ride for a little bit and got to pick up two main tips that I could see anyway – the importance of “leg on” – and the importance of your seat – this I already “knew” – but actually _seeing_ it made such a difference – actually seeing how riders move with their horses. I have a tendency, I see now, to get the horse into a trot – and then to pretty much just sit there – expecting it to keep going really until I tell it to stop. But watching these riders really let me see how they “remind” their horses that they are there – “rocking?” their legs even in the walk – essentially following the horse’s movement more – applying pressure when needed – squeezing when down in the sitting trot – focussing both horse and rider. So I tried to apply these things to my riding during this lesson – and seeing as most of our lesson was in trot I have never felt like I have given my abs and my whole body more or a workout that I did during that lesson. But I felt like Casper was engaged – he had more pep in his step and I enjoyed it.


Also – by the end of the lesson we had to canter three circles in a row down the arena – scary! – I’m not too sure I can describe this clearly/technically – but, if this makes sense with four of us in the lesson we each started in a corner – I started at K – got Casper into a canter and cantered the circle at F – kept cantering – cantered a circle at B and then the final one at M… again – it felt great – and asides from on the final circle when Casper got a little hesitant as he had reached two horses standing in their corners I could feel him thinking that he had reached the end of the ride – but I kept him going (whup!).

I _almost_ feel like cantering circles a bit easier than trotting them – once you get over the fear I don’t know if it’s because all decisions have to be made in split seconds neither you nor the horse really have time to think about it – or to question it – you just do it.

Cantering is slowly becoming just another gait – that’s making it sound boring – it’s not – it’s just I’ve never been afraid of trotting – cantering on the other hand has always felt a little more daunting – but bit by bit now as I feel more in control it just feels exhilarating.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Third ride back the charm it turns out! – first ride back after my break was a bit iffy – second ride back was on Casper so I enjoyed it – but I mainly enjoyed it ‘cause of my little dote – so when I was paired up with “Flights of Fancy” for my third ride back I knew it would be a bit of a signifier as to how I’m getting on back taking lessons. Also it was first time back on her since I fell off her so I was a little apprehensive. 
As a horse the instructor describes her as one that doesn’t like to engage her hind legs – so I was told that I would either tire myself out during the lesson by constantly kicking – or I could take a whip. Seeing as I feel off her the last time I was on her I was a bit afraid of taking the whip – but I did and I’m glad I did – I had to use it and get over my fear that she would just decide to take off – and, well, if she did, so be it, I’d have to buckle up and have the confidence that I knew I could “control” it – or at least "control" the situation. But she didn’t take off – and according to the instructor I was doing a good job at keeping her back legs engaged apparently (now I’m not too sure exactly what that all means – but “feeling”-wise – to me it “felt” like I was getting a good trot out of her – using the whip when needed and my “hello, I amn’t just a passenger” reminders that I previously learned from watching the advanced riders) – so, although nerve-racking, it was a good lesson.

We also had to canter stirrupless – not only that but during the canter we had to kick our legs out of the stirrups for five beats then kick them back in for five beats – then out again etc. – which was surprisingly less scary than it sounded.

Although this week for the first time I’m hearing that my legs are a bit too far forward – which is going to be an interesting thing to have to work on…


There is at times a creeping feeling that I’m very infuriatingly going in circles when it comes to all these little things (metaphorically – I’d be quite happy if I was managing in reality to go in a proper circle on a horse). It’s remembering it all at the same time – as you’re congratulating yourself on mastering squeezing while down during a rising trot rather than while you’re rising – you hear a “shoulders back” from the instructor. You’re then giving yourself a bit of a clap on the back – oh look at me I’m keeping your shoulders back! – only to hear a “heels down!”. It’s never ending – you get your heels down and you hear a toes forward – you get your toes pointing forward and you hear a tighten your reins – and then it all starts again – you tighten your reins and you hear a shoulders back…

Then there are those winning few moments of – oh, I get it! – _this_ is how it’s supposed to feel! – and then you forget and try find it again – and then you forget how you found it. So to throw in a new correction of legs too far forward – well, there’s always something that can be improved I suppose!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds like you are doing great. Now, just more of same


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Now, just more of same


Exactly!! – and I'm looking forward to it..!
Save​


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I posted a photo on the forum a bit back of a cat that came to the house as a stray a little while ago – he's currently curled up on the couch here asleep beside me for the first time ever – so seeing as I'm a bit stuck I thought I'd update the forum a bit on my progress!

This week’s lesson brought with it a new horse for me to ride, and in fact, I think, a new horse for the class. The classes at the moment are a bit busier than they were before Christmas and the amount of horses in our usual rota has had to be increased – with one of the new boys being a horse called Allen. I usually see his name on the rota for the advanced lessons – he’s a giant of a horse who, as I learned, absolutely loves to go! – 

So this week anyway, I was put on him – and it was amazing! – and the difference – wow. Just needing a little squeeze – a little click even would get him trotting – any whiff of a forward queue and he’d be off – it certainly made me acutely aware of every single movement or shift I was making in the saddle – every single weight shift – every movement of my leg and he was waiting with baited breath to see if I was telling him to go – his party trick is to bound off straight from pretty much a standstill to a canter (which he did at our first attempt at canter) – no need for trotting for our Allen. So leaning to know that I can control him was a fun challenge.

Also the difference the correct gear makes! – before I was riding in jeans and a cheap rubber pair of ankle wellies – but last week I got to head up to a discount store and actually buy proper riding clothes – and it feels great – now I can feel the connection better? – heels down easier and I feel like my leg is steadier and actually feels wrapped around the horse’s belly.

I’m finding again that I’m getting a little better or at least a bit more consistent on the different horses I ride. I’m not getting to ride Casper as often as I was before Christmas – but I have still managed to canter somewhat controlled circles on other horses that would barely even move for me when I first rode them. And I’m also cantering circles on horses, like Allen, that definitely would have been too much for me when I first began.

Speaking of Casper, I think I’ve said it before but I see him as my little psychic horse who makes me look like I can actually ride. What I thought was a bit interesting this lesson was that there was a new girl in the class who was on him this time around – who just could not get him to canter – so – although I did understand how frustrated the girl was getting – it was just a bit interesting to see because I imagine Casper to be almost able to read my mind – he makes me feel like a good horserider and that he knows exactly what I’m asking of him – but I wonder often how much it’s him and how much it’s me – this was just a nice bit of reassurance that some of it, at least, is me.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Great to hear you are doing so well. What a huge boost to your confidence 

It is really special when a cat adopts you. Special connection.

I enjoy your updates


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello all - 

I haven't been on this site in a long time - the "newer" format seems to have a long running script or something that just doesn't agree with my laptop so unfortunately have been away -

Buuuut I just wanted to share quickly with the few that were following my story - I GOT CAPTAIN TO CANTER..! - finally finally finally!

The last time I was on Captain was maybe three months ago - yet again - as he's always been for me before - nope - no cantering - outright refusals - it was just getting so unbelievably frustrating -

So when I saw that I was on him again last week - well I was almost instantly defeated without even trying - but then - I have no idea what happened but I think all the frustration from the last lesson with him just turned into some type of - not exactly determination - not exactly annoyance or anger - but I just got after him from the get go - even when asking for the trot I just let him know I meant business - which I kind of thought I'd done before - but I don't know - something clicked this time around - and then - when I asked for canter - first time - he cantered for me! - no questions asked! - and cantered again when I asked him again - and again - every single time - I just couldn't believe it!

And. It. Felt. Great.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I thought I might check in quickly here again – again it’s been a while – but again managed to get Captain to canter during my last lesson(!) – and whenever that happens it reminds me of this journal.

I’ve been keeping an eye on what’s happening around here but haven’t been signing in as, I think I’ve mentioned before, that seems to cause my laptop to throw a little hissy fit and decide it doesn’t like long running scripts or some such like.

But I think it’s time for another update, if you don’t mind indulging me! 

Since my last post I don’t think I’ve ridden Captain. For the most part I’ve been paired with a giant of a horse called Mountie. Mountie, to be completely honest, scares me. But for whatever reason my current instructor thinks we’re a great match :/ He’s built like a tank and I have long enough legs so it does help that I can properly wrap them around him etc. and I have learned a lot – but you do, to a certain extent, need to know what you’re doing while on him as he’s strong willed and will get the better of you if given half a chance – in fact less than half a chance with him. There’s a streak to him that just means I can never fully relax while on or even beside him. Headstrong in every sense of the word.

So when I saw last week that I was going to be on Captain – I was actually relieved – I didn’t care that I mightn’t be cantering – I didn’t care if I had to trot the entire lesson – it would be a break from Mountie. Being on Captain meant at least that I would be breathing during the lesson and not constantly worrying if he might suddenly take a notion and launch himself or myself over the arena gate. Although Captain can still have his bucking fits etc., you don’t feel like if you accidentally push the wrong button that he’s going to essentially go mental. He might buck to tell you he’s not happy – but that’s about the extent of it. He’s a well-mannered grumpy old man.

But imagine my surprise when I ended up having one of my best lessons to date! – not just one of my best lessons on Captain – but one of my best lessons full stop! I just couldn’t believe it! And to add to it, not only did he canter on command every single time, but he actually really has one of the most beautiful canters I have ever sat. I could take the time to enjoy it – and also to examine what I was doing and breathe and actually take it all it. It felt fabulous. Even his trot – I don’t think I’ve ever appreciated it as my frustration with him and myself on him must cloud my judgement – but his trot is one of the most smooth, comfortable trots out there – sitting trot is controlled and I might even go so far as to say it’s relaxing! I was in total disbelief but absolutely loving it.

It really was a great lesson – I never, ever, thought I’d see the day that I would truly enjoy riding Captain.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Thats terrific you had such a great lesson. It is bit of a concern that the school horses have such bad manners if they might buck or " launch himself or myself over the arena gate"!! But obviously you are managing them and learning a lot. Doesn't it feel great when it all falls into place ...


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I agree with you, ShirtHotTeez.

Captain does though just have his quirks and they aren’t intended maliciously. He is, to be fair to him, consistent with his crankiness – if you don’t ask something of him properly you simply get a “No” – and he does not take kindly to a whip on the hind quarters – which is when he bucks. His bucking, at times, made things a bit difficult mainly when I first started riding him – that is when I would almost rely on a crop to tell him I’m boss – now not so much. I have to say that with the last two lessons on him, it was enough to simply show him that I had a whip, but I haven’t actually had to use it once. And yes, when it falls into place with him, it feels fantastic! – and Captain makes you earn that feeling rather than just getting it.

Mountie’s behaviour on the other hand – well – like you mention – it does at times concern me. And I have raised it at the stables – and I’ve been told that he is a bully; if you stand up to him he backs off.
A large part of me thinks I’m only riding once a week at the moment and don’t particularily want to be concerning myself with standing up to bullies – but then the other part of me says I am also here to improve – and that means learning to deal with difficult horses. Being allowed to ride Mountie does give me a huge learning opportunity that I don’t maybe get from the more laid back horses – and I do trust this school – if they trust me on him, I’ll try my best to trust him with me.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

You seem to be doing great. 

I just know that one bad fright so early in learning to ride could end a person's interest in horses and make them afraid of horses the rest of their lives.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I’m in complete agreement, ShirtHotTeez – what also would worry me is that I might just stop enjoying the lessons. One of the great things I think about horseriding is that it’s “ageless” as such. When I swim, for example, I’m happy enough with my level – my technique is O.K., but I’m long past my peak – which is fine; I use swimming as a tool to help my fitness and I don’t expect much else from it. 
Whereas it’s comforting to know that people compete in horse-riding right up to any age – I know professionals have probably been riding since they were yea high – but it gives me hope. Not that I want to become the next Olympic showjumper – but it means I have a while yet to become the best rider I can become. I want to keep riding and improving for as long as I can – but _enjoying_ it while I’m at it.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

As it turns out I haven’t had to think about Mountie since my last lesson with him. The week before last I was on a horse called Hoppy, and then this week I was on Sally.

I’d ridden Hoppy once before a while ago now and didn’t quite enjoy the lesson. I’d been told that Hoppy is a great horse to ride – but I just found the opposite. I thought, maybe, it was just that lesson and brushed it off. Like when people keep telling you to go see that film ‘cause it’s brilliant – and you go – full of expectation – and it’s… alright…
You’re disappointed, only to watch it again another time when it’s on the T.V. and you can see that, actually, yes, it is a great film.
Well, when I saw that I was going to be riding him again, I thought this might be the case, “Oh, how lovely, you’re riding Hoppy..! Everybody loves Hoppy!” – fine – great, in fact, I’ll give him another chance and hopefully discover this amazing horse.
But, after riding him the second time – I felt much the same as I felt the first time I rode him. Deflated I suppose. I just don’t think we click – I’m not sure if this can actually happen as such between horse and rider, especially with lesson horses – I think you can, as the human, feel a click – but is the opposite true that you really don’t click? – not just that you “get on with it”, but actually don’t click?

With Casper, for example, who I haven’t ridden in a while, I felt we clicked. Then with most of the other horses I ride – I get on fine with them – I don’t mean for that to sound negative – but we go through a lesson and we both, for the most part, try best to do what’s expected of us. Some I enjoy riding more than others.
Mountie, I kind of just don’t really like – but Hoppy I felt we kind of just didn’t click. We never “got there” during the class. He wasn’t stroppy, or outright misbehaving or anything like that. We just weren’t going to get on for whatever reason.

But then along came Sally. And I was almost left speechless – in shock almost. I know this sounds like such an exaggeration but I really had never felt like that after riding a horse – it was just so – different! I don’t think Sally’s ever been ridden in our lesson group – I have, though, seen her name on the list for the lesson before ours (more advanced). I’ve never ridden a horse before where such little effort was needed to get him to do what I’ve asked of him – or of her in this case. It wasn’t a battle – battle might be too strong a word. It was just so… easy! – I could breathe during the canter – I felt like it was collected – at a rhythm and controlled. Coming up to a jump wasn’t a scary thing – in fact – it was the opposite – I felt fully like I knew exactly what was going to happen – at all times. I’ve never felt more in control. This makes it sound like whenever I’ve ridden before I’ve been out of control and everything is at a whim and who knows what’s going to happen – this isn’t the case(!) but I don’t know how else to describe riding Sally. 

I’m trying to think how to compare her, say, to Casper, or to Allen. Casper is my little dote but still needs bigger cues I suppose, he’ll do his utmost for you, but everything needs to be slightly bigger and maybe needs a bit more encouragement. With Allen, everything is smaller, but almost too small, the tiniest tip and he’s off – jumping into canter and loving life. With Sally, everything is also smaller, but also maybe slightly more refined? I don’t know. I unfortunately don’t have the vocabulary for her. All I know is she blew me away essentially.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

On the home page, if you scroll all the way to the bottom You will see on the left side a drop box, click on it and click on Classic. That should help your computer digest the forum. I had the same problems with my laptop, and that fixed it right up.


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

6gun Kid said:


> On the home page, if you scroll all the way to the bottom You will see on the left side a drop box, click on it and click on Classic. That should help your computer digest the forum. I had the same problems with my laptop, and that fixed it right up.


Ah it's the "old forum" back again! - that's great 6gun Kid - thanks a million!


----------



## swingsong (Nov 15, 2015)

I was back on Mountie again this week… after having such a wonderful ride with Sally. But, d’you know, this week anyway, it wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be. He was a huge amount calmer and more respectful than normal, for whatever reason, which just made everything easier. I wasn’t as afraid on him from the get-go which I think just made me more calm and more relaxed and allowed me to enjoy the lesson more.

The breakdown of our lesson is at about a quarter past the hour we all pull out – our horses are already tacked so we just have go down to whichever stable contains the horse we’ve been assigned and then we come together in the yard. When we’re all there we head on down together, leading our horses to the arena for the lesson to begin at half past he hour. Once in the arena we line up and do a final check of the girth, stirrups etc. before mounting. After the lesson we line up at one end of the arena and pick our horses hooves. Once we’ve led the horses back to their stable it’s also our job to untack and rug them. I think it’s during these times particularly that my nerves/fear of Mountie kicks in – it’s when you’re checking his girth that he gets nippy and stubborn, pawing the ground and getting angry. It’s when you’re contained in the stable with him by yourself that he really pins his ears back, and after one lesson he even looked as though he was ready to charge me. I was untacking him when he started running around his stable, ears pinned back, and then as he attempted to pin me against the wall I just got out of the stable as quickly as I could, with him half untacked, and unrugged, and left him for one of the stable hands to deal with. He can be volatile enough under the saddle also – but by that stage the nerves have set in anyway and I’m sure that only accentuates his own mood.

In theory we do jumping every second week, with the other lesson being on the flat. It doesn’t always work out that way – but last week we were jumping and I wonder if that was why I was put on Sally. This week we stayed on the flat, where I’m perfectly happy to stay when it comes to Mountie.

But this lesson, anyway, went smoothly. I got a controlled canter out of him – I got him into the corners and kept him motivated while turning – I didn’t feel like he was running away with me or with himself. He was surprisingly well behaved and I enjoyed myself.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi @swingsong great to hear your updates. It worries me a bit that you get left to deal with a horse like Mountie. Is there a tie-up place outside of the stable? Put halter on and tie him shortish outside of stable, remove bridle and saddle, brush (if you do) and rug up, then lead him in to stable. Make sure you are between him and the door so you still don't get trapped. He is probably still getting your nervous vibes on the ground.

Glad your lesson went well.







*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

